# I wish Texas DPS would follow suit



## Parkerboy (Jan 21, 2018)

Sgt. Stephen Wheeles, an Indiana State Police Public Information Officer for the Versailles District, posted a photo of a car he pulled over for violating a law that went into effect in 2015 â€“ going too slow in the left lane on the highway if a vehicle behind you is going faster,Â FOX 59Â reported.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

X1,000,000


Nothing irritates me more.


TH


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I suggest passing anyone doing this on the right shoulder, veering onto the first exit ramp available and pulling back ahead of them in order to move up one car length. 

Repeat as needed. 

If possible, weave back and forth behind the 16 cars in front of you going the speed limit behind the other 25 that are also going the speed limit. 

The absolute minimum fine for speeding anywhere is $250. Add two beers to it, and it's more like $15,000


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I realize I use this term to describe many so called problems, but I will again anyway. Driving slow in the left lane is _selfish_, not caring about others.

Also, anytime vehicles get clustered up it is dangerous. I honestly believe that due to stacking cars behind them is a reason some cops pull over or off the road at times, they realize it is can cause accidents. And that is a reason they tend to travel some over the limit, not just because they can and get by with it.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> And that is a reason they tend to travel some over the limit, not just because they can and get by with it.


First day on field training. I merge onto 610 and go the speed limit in the #1 lane. Field trainer jumps my *** and says the police car should be the fastest vehicle moving in traffic. I ask why at this point. He points to the traffic jam behind us because no one wants to pass the cop car. Lesson learned.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I agree completely with the cops being the fastest moving in traffic. They are professional drivers, do it for a living and by going a bit fast, ease things up behind them. The thing I don't get is why some folks try to drive like Mario Andretti only to wind up next to me at the next red light. And, there's always a next red light. To each his own, though and may each of us reach our destinations safely.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Left lane is for passing in Texas. Drive in the right lane and donâ€™t be a road hog.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Mont said:


> I agree completely with the cops being the fastest moving in traffic. They are professional drivers, do it for a living and by going a bit fast, ease things up behind them. The thing I don't get is why some folks try to drive like Mario Andretti only to wind up next to me at the next red light. And, there's always a next red light. To each his own, though and may each of us reach our destinations safely.


Because if you wouldn't have held him up then he would have made the green and would not have been sitting next to your slow retired don't care when you get there behind.


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

If I see the driver looking at me in the mirror while I tailgate' To get the point across I drive like I am paying attention what is on the side of the road and not them in front of me. Doesn't always work but does more often than not.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

All of this **** y'all are talking about is as reckless as the selfish guy poking along in the left lane. It's me-me-me these days on the road with no common courtesy from either party.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> All of this **** y'all are talking about is as reckless as the selfish guy poking along in the left lane.


What part of "the left lane in Texas is for passing" did you not understand?

TH


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

you know, I really don't mind the left lane stuff. whatever, I get there when I get there. what is really scary is when merging on the freeway behind an idiot doing 45mph. wth. I am the one that will get run over by that 18 wheeler running the speed limit. I see it all the time.


----------



## jimij (Jan 30, 2012)

*Traffic*

Well...

I think everyone understands the left lane thing... and Iâ€™m pretty sure everyone has been the mad guy behind the slowpoke. So whichever side anyone is saddling up to ride with in this thread is just arguing to be arguing


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Simply not enforced in Texas. Get caught cruising in the passing lane in other states and expect to see blue lights behind you any minute. The way it should be.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

If a guy is driving 60 in a 75, he needs to pull to the right lane. Period. But if he's doing 82 in a 75, and some jackrabbit is up on his bumper even though there's no way to switch lanes just then? The tailgater needs to be thumbed and hung by his flogs. 

I know from similar threads that there are a lot of people here in that second category. They're the same people who run to the front to try and cut in, when they knew the lane was ending for 2 miles.


----------



## HiMe (Jul 7, 2016)

It's 1000x worse after driving in Germany and Italy for a month. Those folks understand how to drive. And to think it's really a simple concept.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> If a guy is driving 60 in a 75, he needs to pull to the right lane. Period. But if he's doing 82 in a 75, and some jackrabbit is up on his bumper even though there's no way to switch lanes just then? The tailgater needs to be thumbed and hung by his flogs.
> 
> I know from similar threads that there are a lot of people here in that second category. They're the same people who run to the front to try and cut in, when they knew the lane was ending for 2 miles.


I am sorry but someone poking along at 82 has no business being in the passing lane. They are asking to get road raged on. Put it in the grandma lan if you are poking along in the passing lane and people are staking up behind you.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sic 'em , Boys.... I LOVE these 'Left Lane Laxative' threads EVERY week...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Call Uber and just kick back and enjoy the scenery....


----------



## MizTerry (Jun 19, 2018)

Hahaha. I think road rage is hilarious. Especially in an open carry state. You boys ranting and raving like idiots when you know you aren't going to do anything but wave your arms and get all red in the face. Nothing makes a guy look so small and powerless.

You aren't gonna ram your pretty truck into the other car. You aren't gonna pull them over and beat them up especially when you are worried that they might have a friend in the console. You aren't gonna do anything. So you scream your way down the road until you finally get by and then you run up and scream at someone else. Cause no matter how many people you pass you're always behind someone.

I normally just read here. But I had to share a funny little secret. Women all know that youre compensating for some other shortcoming. When we are looking in the rear view at you we really are laughing. You could ask your wife about it but she is living in your old house with her new boyfriend. :rotfl:


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

Mont said:


> I agree completely with the cops being the fastest moving in traffic. They are professional drivers, do it for a living and by going a bit fast, ease things up behind them. The thing I don't get is why some folks try to drive like Mario Andretti only to wind up next to me at the next red light. And, there's always a next red light. To each his own, though and may each of us reach our destinations safely.


Sorry to disagree Mont, but there are no red lights on the interstate. The passing lane is for passing. If someone comes up on you, move over and let them pass. The absolute worst are 18 wheelers that whip in front of you going 71mph to pass another truck doing 70mph in a 75 mph zone that Iâ€™m doing 80 in.


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

Flyingvranch said:


> All of this **** y'all are talking about is as reckless as the selfish guy poking along in the left lane. It's me-me-me these days on the road with no common courtesy from either party.


Not true.... if someone actually comes up behind me I let them pass. Iâ€™m extremely courteous. The dangerous me-me-me person is the one driving slow in the fast lane. So stop it please....


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

HiMe said:


> It's 1000x worse after driving in Germany and Italy for a month. Those folks understand how to drive. And to think it's really a simple concept.


You got that right, they know to use that lane to pass. Now, in the Middle East, if that Benz is coming fast and he blinks his lights he will either run through you or do something equally dumb....Inshallah, but it is also Gods will if he kills you in the process. Guilt free driving.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Stalkin Spots said:


> Sorry to disagree Mont, but there are no red lights on the interstate. The passing lane is for passing. If someone comes up on you, move over and let them pass. *The absolute worst are 18 wheelers that whip in front of you going 71mph to pass another truck doing 70mph in a 75 mph zone that Iâ€™m doing 80 in.*


That happens on I-10 West more times than I care to remember.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

These are always excellent threads that change the minds of everyone who participates  hehehe

In all seriousness, the answer has already been stated. A little common courtesy on the roadways would eliminate the vast majority of the traffic issues in my opinion


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

MizTerry said:


> Hahaha. I think road rage is hilarious. Especially in an open carry state. You boys ranting and raving like idiots when you know you aren't going to do anything but wave your arms and get all red in the face. Nothing makes a guy look so small and powerless.
> 
> You aren't gonna ram your pretty truck into the other car. You aren't gonna pull them over and beat them up especially when you are worried that they might have a friend in the console. You aren't gonna do anything. So you scream your way down the road until you finally get by and then you run up and scream at someone else. Cause no matter how many people you pass you're always behind someone.
> 
> I normally just read here. But I had to share a funny little secret. Women all know that youre compensating for some other shortcoming. When we are looking in the rear view at you we really are laughing. You could ask your wife about it but she is living in your old house with her new boyfriend. :rotfl:


I bet that you have watched a few drive away from their house pretty darn quick.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Won Hunglo said:


> Simply not enforced in Texas. Get caught cruising in the passing lane in other states and expect to see blue lights behind you any minute. The way it should be.


Neither is there much Pressure on Speeders...


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Stalkin Spots said:


> Not true.... if someone actually comes up behind me I let them pass. Iâ€™m extremely courteous. The dangerous me-me-me person is the one driving slow in the fast lane. So stop it please....


Y'alls driving skills are apparently about as good as your actual reading comprehension!

We're all a bunch of inbred ******** and I love y'all anyway!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> I agree completely with the cops being the fastest moving in traffic. They are professional drivers, do it for a living and by going a bit fast, ease things up behind them. The thing I don't get is why some folks try to drive like Mario Andretti only to wind up next to me at the next red light. And, there's always a next red light. To each his own, though and may each of us reach our destinations safely.


Mont, it seems to be the competitive nature of humans that makes people want to be in front of whoever they are behind; a form of aggression.

You are driving 3005 some these days. I'm sure you have noticed that the left lane ends and the speed limit drops to 40 then 35 coming into Jamaica Beach. People behind you in that left lane will speed up to get around you at any cost. Why? There are signs that the left lane ends, merge right. I've been almost run off the road by someone that apparently has to beat me to the red light.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think some people practically transform into a different person when they get behind the wheel. It can be so drastic I can't understand it.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is one of those threads where you type out a long reply....and then delete it.

Not worth it.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

boom! said:


> I bet that you have watched a few drive away from their house pretty darn quick.


Naw Boom, they slowly back out of his driveway while she waves and yells "See you tomorrow morning". Of course the guy that just left his house has his friend in the console and his other friend waving "Bye" at the wife. :dance:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Naw Boom, they slowly back out of his driveway while she waves and yells "See you tomorrow morning". Of course the guy that just left his house has his friend in the console and his other friend waving "Bye" at the wife. :dance:


I can envision her with her hands on her hips, gums flapping, all the neighbors listening to the screeching. What she doesn't realize is that his gun is for himself. :biggrin:


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> If a guy is driving 60 in a 75, he needs to pull to the right lane. Period. But if he's doing 82 in a 75, and some jackrabbit is up on his bumper even though there's no way to switch lanes just then? The tailgater needs to be thumbed and hung by his flogs.
> 
> I know from similar threads that there are a lot of people here in that second category. They're the same people who run to the front to try and cut in, when they knew the lane was ending for 2 miles.


^This^. There doesnâ€™t seem to be a lot in between, either people are the tortoise or the hare. Bottom line is that far too many people donâ€™t follow the law. Left lane is for passing, but itâ€™s not a nascar track.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I know better than to get dragged into one of these threads...but here goes.

The same people that are complaining about folks breaking the law by driving slow in the left lane....are likely the same ones breaking the law by speeding.

I agree that the left lane is for passing.

I also agree folks should obey speed limits.

If you are in a hurry...you shoulda left earlier. Putting people's lives in danger to save a few minutes is just as irresponsible as driving slow in the passing lane.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

98aggie77566 said:


> I know better than to get dragged into one of these threads...but here goes.
> 
> The same people that are complaining about folks breaking the law by driving slow in the left lane....are likely the same ones breaking the law by speeding.
> 
> ...


Isn't there a rule on 2Cool against logic? You may visit camp.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Evidently there are defenses to prosecution for speeding. Probably why every speeding contact starts with "is there a reason that you are driving so fast?" 

Late night drunks that drive the wrong direction on the freeways end up head on in the left lane as well.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Simple driving rule for all highways in Texas. Left lane is at least 10+ over speed limit. Pass the folks in the slow lanes, then get over in them, until you need to pass.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

MarkU said:


> Simple driving rule for all highways in Texas. Left lane is at least 10+ over speed limit. Pass the folks in the slow lanes, then get over in them, until you need to pass.


Real often I am at exactly the speed limit in the left lane, passing someone doing 3 to 5 under. I see nothing wrong with that SO LONG AS no one is trying to pass me. Although I don't speed, I will always open the left lane for those that do speed. The fact they want to break the law and speed does NOT give me the right to clog that lane. My driving habits are for a purely selfish reason, I arrive at my destination without getting stressed out. Life is more pleasant that way.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

From a long time professional driver.
My truck will only run 62 mph wide open. Daily I run southbound on the Hardy Toll Rd. I run in the center lane, one on the left and one on the right. When I get to 610 I need to be in the left lane to take 610 east. I usually get in the left lane about a mile and a half to 2 miles before the exit. If I wait most of you won't let me over when the traffic starts to slow in this area. (You know who you are) Here are your choices:

1 Change lanes to the right, pass me and change to the left.(You may have just lost 5 to 10 seconds)

2 You can just stay behind me for a mile and a half. (You may have just lost 5 to 10 seconds)

3 You can flash your lights at me and pound on your steering wheel while trying to push a 60,000 Lb truck. ( You may have just lost 5 to 10 seconds)

4 You can cut off the car to your right fly past me, whip over right in front of me and slam on your brakes to prove you're right. (You may have just lost 5 to 10 seconds) 

If you choose option 4 you could possibly lose your life.
You could possibly cause someone else to lose their life. ( Someone who chose option 3 may be behind me when I slam on my brakes to save your life)

We all have to be out there and it's not really worth ruining your day because someone isn't doing what you want.
If you get this upset because someone cost you 5 to 10 seconds there's probably more underlying issues in your life. 

Life's way too short to stay pizzed about things you can't control.


May 2nd


----------



## jetskijack2 (Aug 20, 2016)

The real problem on Houston roadways is the people in the lane next to the left lane. 

When I want to cruise at 70 Iâ€™m almost forced to use the left lane 90 percent of the time because the people in the lane over are driving 55/60. So instead of moving back and forth every 2 seconds Iâ€™ll just stay in the left lane and cruise at a decent rate of speed, I think that is plenty fair. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Real often I am at exactly the speed limit in the left lane, passing someone doing 3 to 5 under. I see nothing wrong with that SO LONG AS no one is trying to pass me. Although I don't speed, I will always open the left lane for those that do speed. The fact they want to break the law and speed does NOT give me the right to clog that lane. My driving habits are for a purely selfish reason, I arrive at my destination without getting stressed out. Life is more pleasant that way.


If driving 5 mph over the speed limit helps me to match the flow of the traffic on a freeway then that's what I do and use the left hand lane accordingly. I totally agree with WBF though, life is way too short to get stressed out about trying to get somewhere 5 or 10 minutes quicker by breaking the law, chancing a 15 minute conversation with a police officer, and increasing the risk of hurting yourself and/or others by speeding. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Spend 1000's a year running the Mustang at High Performance Driving Events, and feel safer running on the racetrack than Houston streets. 

Usually running the speed limit in the right lane these days. 

Amazing how many people on BW8 will be going 60 in the left lane as I am passing them in the right lane going 65. All of a sudden they will look up from their phone and realize they are a slow and take off to 80. Two miles up the road the same thing will happen. 

Not much triggers my road rage more except when I am in a double turn and someone looking at their phone turns in to my lane.

Rant over...


----------



## Weaselmender (Jun 21, 2016)

Mont said:


> I agree completely with the cops being the fastest moving in traffic. They are professional drivers, do it for a living and by going a bit fast, ease things up behind them. The thing I don't get is why some folks try to drive like Mario Andretti only to wind up next to me at the next red light. And, there's always a next red light. To each his own, though and may each of us reach our destinations safely.


I agree with you Mont, in defensive driving the instructor told us the only thing you accomplish besides collecting tickets is to reach the red light faster.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

jetskijack2 said:


> *The real problem on Houston roadways is the people in the lane next to the left lane. *
> 
> When I want to cruise at 70 Iâ€™m almost forced to use the left lane 90 percent of the time because the people in the lane over are driving 55/60. So instead of moving back and forth every 2 seconds Iâ€™ll just stay in the left lane and cruise at a decent rate of speed, *I think that is plenty fair*.


So, you think it is fair for you to tell people in the lane next to the left lane that they should speed to make your life easier? There is a law about the left lane, but you want to extend it to 2? Heck, everyone else on the road should just pull over when you get behind the wheel. You probably think that is fair. Your words "I want" just jump out.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

bone said:


> you know, I really don't mind the left lane stuff. whatever, I get there when I get there. what is really scary is when merging on the freeway behind an idiot doing 45mph. wth. I am the one that will get run over by that 18 wheeler running the speed limit. I see it all the time.


Or the person who comes to a complete stop while waiting to merge.


----------



## jetskijack2 (Aug 20, 2016)

Whitebassfisher said:


> So, you think it is fair for you to tell people in the lane next to the left lane that they should speed to make your life easier? There is a law about the left lane, but you want to extend it to 2? Heck, everyone else on the road should just pull over when you get behind the wheel. You probably think that is fair. Your words "I want" just jump out.


Slow down turbo.

If you want to go 55/60 you should be in the right lane, not blocking the left two lanes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

TxDot says the average speed on Houston freeways at peak times is 17 MPH...(*YES..that's right.. 17 MPH)
*
At non-peak times...average speed is 43 MPH....

Where in the hell do you get this "80 MPH" krap ????


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

jetskijack2 said:


> Slow down turbo.
> 
> If you want to go 55/60 you should be in the right lane, not blocking the left two lanes.


Of course you are right. For some silly reason I usually only get in the right lane a little before I exit off. It also seemed that leaving the right lane open for cars entering the freeway and merging into traffic made sense. I hope you can forgive me.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

MizTerry said:


> Hahaha. I think road rage is hilarious. Especially in an open carry state. You boys ranting and raving like idiots when you know you aren't going to do anything but wave your arms and get all red in the face. Nothing makes a guy look so small and powerless.
> 
> You aren't gonna ram your pretty truck into the other car. You aren't gonna pull them over and beat them up especially when you are worried that they might have a friend in the console. You aren't gonna do anything. So you scream your way down the road until you finally get by and then you run up and scream at someone else. Cause no matter how many people you pass you're always behind someone.
> 
> I normally just read here. But I had to share a funny little secret. Women all know that youre compensating for some other shortcoming. When we are looking in the rear view at you we really are laughing. You could ask your wife about it but she is living in your old house with her new boyfriend. :rotfl:


Excellent first post and spot on too! Way too many jackwads on the roads these days. I just laugh at the fools that burn twice as much fuel to get to the same red light one or two car lengths ahead of me. Kids acting just like spoiled kids. You get salad.


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

cklimpt said:


> Or the person who comes to a complete stop while waiting to merge.


Yes sir, i can't stand that. Hey, let me hold up this lane of traffic so i can get over. And what Bullitt mentioned with texting and driving and going from 60-80.

Oh don't forget, once you live in Houston you are required to get rid of your blinker :help:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

gbollom said:


> Oh don't forget, once you live in Houston you are required to get rid of your blinker :help:


I quit using mine for lane changes on the freeway, all it does is cause the driver in the lane you want to speed up and try to block you.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> I quit using mine for lane changes on the freeway, all it does is cause the driver in the lane you want to speed up and try to block you.


:biggrin:
and then they stay just ahead...
what ticks me off are those who want to run fast but don't want to be out front...
then they stay right on your bumper...


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

cklimpt said:


> Or the person who comes to a complete stop while waiting to merge.


They used that stop system in San Antonio years ago, don't think they do it anymore.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> I quit using mine for lane changes on the freeway, all it does is cause the driver in the lane you want to speed up and try to block you.


This!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I called an old state trooper friend and asked. He told me something nobody has mentioned. The left lane is expressly not the fast lane. It doesn't mean that you get to stay there if you drive 90, because you're passing everybody.

He said the idea of that whole passing lane thing is that most people should be driving the speed limit, and use the left lane to pass the slowpokes, and for emergencies. It was 100 percent NOT to create a special lane where the speed limit doesn't apply. And the bit about a "fast lane" is a myth.

The problem, he said, is that the population explosion in metro areas made for crowded roads and not enough lanes. The police had to start paying more attention to congestion and relaxing on enforcing the law.

Direct quote: "Anyone claiming the left lane is their private fast lane is full of ****. They get by with it because it's too hard to stop all of them. But they're full of ****."

I laughed. All the people whining about the left.lane being a passing lane aren't using it that way. They use it as a permanent over the speed limit lane. A few are honest enough to admit it. The rest are full of ****. That, at least, makes sense.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie I speed on the highway. But if someone is running faster than me I move over and let them pass. The junior cops that think they are doing the world a favor by blocking the passing lane are just causing more problems. Doenst make it right to speed but it doesn't make it right to be a hero and sit in the passing lane either.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

pocjetty: The trooper is correct-and that's how it's spota be-farging Prius, old Suburbans, minivans and caddy suburbans-all should be run over-they are usually the culprits that hog the left lane. 

To me it's just another Millennial bullchip thing-all about me, me and me while I take selfies, text and then get mad because someone honked to get out of the left lane. Personally, I think we should be able to bumper tag and spin out the selfish preeks that sit and back up traffic-better the gene pool.


----------



## fultonfisherman (Jul 21, 2016)

Flyingvranch said:


> All of this **** y'all are talking about is as reckless as the selfish guy poking along in the left lane. It's me-me-me these days on the road with no common courtesy from either party.


No surprise as that is the mentality of our current populace on matters or so it seems.


----------



## jimij (Jan 30, 2012)

â€œ


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

A state trooper pulled me over in Latexo for driving in the left lane which is a passing lane in the middle of the night and asked me why I was breaking the law. I told him that there was no one else on the road and it gave me more time to react to a pig or dear running across the road, I was in a corvette and it was a concern if I hit an animal. So you can get pulled over for driving in the passing lane even if you are not speeding, I got a warning. Same trooper pulled my dad over the next night and he also got a warning haha. He obviously was using it as probable cause to see if anything else was going on. 

If you are not the police dont worry about why other people are speeding and move to the right and let them by so they dont change lanes and cause a wreck. If safety is a concern to you then it is a good practice and may be the law on highway depending on where you are.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I told ya.....

60 posts so far....and the score is....

Jackrabittsâ€¦.30

Tortoises...â€¦30

Working hours wasted.....150

:biggrin:


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

MizTerry said:


> Hahaha. I think road rage is hilarious. Especially in an open carry state. You boys ranting and raving like idiots when you know you aren't going to do anything but wave your arms and get all red in the face. Nothing makes a guy look so small and powerless.
> 
> You aren't gonna ram your pretty truck into the other car. You aren't gonna pull them over and beat them up especially when you are worried that they might have a friend in the console. You aren't gonna do anything. So you scream your way down the road until you finally get by and then you run up and scream at someone else. Cause no matter how many people you pass you're always behind someone.
> 
> I normally just read here. But I had to share a funny little secret. Women all know that youre compensating for some other shortcoming. When we are looking in the rear view at you we really are laughing. You could ask your wife about it but she is living in your old house with her new boyfriend. :rotfl:


 Best 1st post of the year material, right there..............:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

pocjetty said:


> I called an old state trooper friend and asked. He told me something nobody has mentioned. The left lane is expressly not the fast lane. It doesn't mean that you get to stay there if you drive 90, because you're passing everybody.
> 
> He said the idea of that whole passing lane thing is that most people should be driving the speed limit, and use the left lane to pass the slowpokes, and for emergencies. It was 100 percent NOT to create a special lane where the speed limit doesn't apply. *And the bit about a "fast lane" is a myth.*
> 
> ...


If it is a myth, why do you see signs that say slow traffic keep right?

You are making a lot of assumptions, and are likely the one full of ****. 
Do I speed? YES

Do I move over to the right lane when there is adequate distance to the next vehicle I will pass? YES

Do I move over if I am in the left lane, and someone approaches to pass me? YES


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

MizTerry said:


> Hahaha. I think road rage is hilarious. Especially in an open carry state. You boys ranting and raving like idiots when you know you aren't going to do anything but wave your arms and get all red in the face. Nothing makes a guy look so small and powerless.
> 
> You aren't gonna ram your pretty truck into the other car. You aren't gonna pull them over and beat them up especially when you are worried that they might have a friend in the console. You aren't gonna do anything. So you scream your way down the road until you finally get by and then you run up and scream at someone else. Cause no matter how many people you pass you're always behind someone.
> 
> I normally just read here. But I had to share a funny little secret. Women all know that youre compensating for some other shortcoming. When we are looking in the rear view at you we really are laughing. You could ask your wife about it but she is living in your old house with her new boyfriend. :rotfl:


Not me. I pit maneuver about 7 to 8 of those arse holes each day when Iâ€™m out and about. :biggrin:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

This really is not hard. The law says in multi lane hwys the left lane is for passing, not for cruising along +5 over the speed limit. You boneheads that think the left lane is yours need to read the law.

https://www.evanstxlaw.com/blog/texas-slowpoke-law/


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

MizTerry said:


> Hahaha. I think road rage is hilarious. Especially in an open carry state. You boys ranting and raving like idiots when you know you aren't going to do anything but wave your arms and get all red in the face. Nothing makes a guy look so small and powerless.
> 
> You aren't gonna ram your pretty truck into the other car. You aren't gonna pull them over and beat them up especially when you are worried that they might have a friend in the console. You aren't gonna do anything. So you scream your way down the road until you finally get by and then you run up and scream at someone else. Cause no matter how many people you pass you're always behind someone.
> 
> I normally just read here. But I had to share a funny little secret. Women all know that youre compensating for some other shortcoming. When we are looking in the rear view at you we really are laughing. You could ask your wife about it but she is living in your old house with her new boyfriend. :rotfl:


Sounds like your boyfriend needs to calm down haha

I actually saw some craziness on the way home today. Some car in fast lane doing 70, next 2 lanes doing 70.
Black little suv rides his bumper, passes him on the shoulder. Hits his breaks when he gets in front. Almost gets hit, Rolls his windows down and threw something at the car. Not sure what happened after that, I was exiting. Must have had groceries in his car


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

MizTerry said:


> ....
> 
> I normally just read here. But I had to share a funny little secret. Women all know that you're compensating for some other *shortcoming*......


Made me remember ....


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

There is no statute allowance for speed over the limit in any lane. So.....if one is doing the stated speed limit in the left lane, they are within the bounds of the law unless the left lane is for passing AND that section of highway is specifically posted as such. I received my information from a county deputy and Sgt. of the DPS.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Wedge said:


> There is no statute allowance for speed over the limit in any lane. So.....if one is doing the stated speed limit in the left lane, they are within the bounds of the law unless the left lane is for passing AND that section of highway is specifically posted as such. I received my information from a county deputy and Sgt. of the DPS.


I think they gave you bad info. Left lane is for passing, not putting along.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tortuga - what's the score up to now?

LOL!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Yep. Speed in Texas is Prima Facie. So the speed limit sign is a suggested top speed, but that is not solid as stone. 



However, the statutes about slower traffic move to the right and the left lane on a 2 lane one way street is for passing only are not suggestions.


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

bigfishtx said:


> Left lane is for passing in Texas. Drive in the right lane and donâ€™t be a road hog.


I think you're preaching to the choir, you should probably find a forum with mostly women and post it there. lol

Seriously tho, I always look into the vehicle I'm forced to pass on the right to see what stupid looks like. I'd say about 75-80% of the time, stupid looks like a middle aged woman. (sorry ladies, sometimes the truth hurts)


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Wedge said:


> There is no statute allowance for speed over the limit in any lane. So.....if one is doing the stated speed limit in the left lane, they are within the bounds of the law unless the left lane is for passing AND that section of highway is specifically posted as such. I received my information from a county deputy and Sgt. of the DPS.


Youâ€™re operating as if the two laws are dependent on each other; theyâ€™re not. If you want to hand out a speeding ticket, thatâ€™s fine, but itâ€™s still illegal, as I recall, to force other traffic to pass on the right. Thatâ€™s the basis for the signs you see occasionally noting that fact, not any specific categorization of that specific stretch of highway. The guy passing may get a speeding ticket one way or another, but your responsibility to follow the other traffic laws donâ€™t disappear just because youâ€™re going the speed limit.

https://www.txdot.gov/driver/share-road/highway-driving.html

â€œ_After you pass someone, move into the right lane once you've safely cleared the vehicle. Impeding the flow of traffic by continuing to drive in the left lane is punishable by a fine of up to $200.â€_


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

sad fact is that so many people are OK with killing other people cuz they're going to a place that they'd rather not be at and didn't start early enough to start out with..
or they're leaving a place they'd rather not be at and have little reguard to those around them...
also it's hard for some to accept, but a Prius and a SuperDuty are equal on the road â€¦
lift-kits and big tires don't give ya the right-of-way, junior!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

kweber said:


> sad fact is that so many people are OK with killing other people cuz they're going to a place that they'd rather not be at and didn't start early enough to start out with..
> or they're leaving a place they'd rather not be at and have little reguard to those around them...
> also it's hard for some to accept, but a Prius and a SuperDuty are equal on the road â€¦
> lift-kits and big tires don't give ya the right-of-way, junior!


.


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

kweber said:


> sad fact is that so many people are OK with killing other people cuz they're going to a place that they'd rather not be at and didn't start early enough to start out with..
> or they're leaving a place they'd rather not be at and have little reguard to those around them...
> also it's hard for some to accept, but a Prius and a SuperDuty are equal on the road &#8230;
> lift-kits and big tires don't give ya the right-of-way, junior!


I feel bad for anyone who has to drive a prius, or any type of dodge.(even the ones that have the mirrors flipped up like they're pulling an invisible trailer)

Also, Kia, volts wagon, Subaru. Lmao


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

kweber said:


> sad fact is that so many people are OK with killing other people cuz they're going to a place that they'd rather not be at and didn't start early enough to start out with..
> or they're leaving a place they'd rather not be at and have little reguard to those around them...
> also it's hard for some to accept, but a Prius and a SuperDuty are equal on the road â€¦
> lift-kits and big tires don't give ya the right-of-way, junior!


physics escapes you....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> physics escapes you....


There is no way to argue with your answer because it is true. I reserve the right to consider people who dive their big trucks in a bully way to be ********* though. I never cuss them, shake a fist, give them the salute, or anything similar. I just think "Karma is a birch," and some other things I won't write here. Honestly I haven't really had problems with them because of how I drive, but some are ridiculous. One example is the diesel truck driver who has twin huge exhaust pipes rising out of his bed that dwarf any I have ever seen on an 18 wheeler. Anchor shackles on the back bumper that would sink the Queen Mary seem silly too. They are just ******* versions of the wire wheels that stick out 18 inches left and right on a car.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll admit I haul arse on the highway. However I'm not stupid. I don't tailgate, try to run folks off the road. I will flash my lights, and honk my horn at you. If you're in the left lane driving like a tard. And refuse to get your slow arse over in the right lane.

On city streets, I go with the flow. In neighborhoods, usually 5 under.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> also it's hard for some to accept, but a Prius and a SuperDuty are equal on the road â€¦


Well I'm shocked lol.

TH


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

baystlth22 said:


> If I see the driver looking at me in the mirror while I tailgate' To get the point across I drive like I am paying attention what is on the side of the road and not them in front of me. Doesn't always work but does more often than not.


tailgate me and you will be very 
late as I can slow down even more


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

The worst worst driver is the one I try to pass in the vacant left lane and as soon as we're neck and neck she'll match my passing speed.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> physics escapes you....


ahh, no. it don't.
as part of a freight train crew, our tonnage is sometimes 18k tons...
18,000 TONS... 36 million lbs. but.usually we're about half that.tho we deal w/physics a lot...
the Newton thing... 3.5mil lbs tends to stay in motion...
my point was every vehicle is EQUAL to share the road... 
spandex guy on his 10sp has the same rights to the road as a dump-truck...
now if ya wanna come play chicken at my work-site...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

kweber said:


> ahh, no. it don't.
> as part of a freight train crew, our tonnage is sometimes 18k tons...
> 18,000 TONS... 36 million lbs. but.usually we're about half that.tho we deal w/physics a lot...
> the Newton thing... 3.5mil lbs tends to stay in motion...
> ...


Thereâ€™s rights, and then thereâ€™s rights with a little application of basic common sense. Let me know which one worked for you as they extract you from the wreckage.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

You left lane social warriors need to think about joining the civil society. 
If you took that same pig headed attitude to the water where the rule is to stay right of approaching craft, but you decide this time this piece of water is yours to command? 

Youâ€™re creating chaos. Stop it.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

http://www.easttexasmatters.com/new...ing-locals-to-learn-left-lane-laws/1389115311

Straight from the Texas DPS Troopers...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Nacogdoches, Texas (KETK) - Most of us drive down two-lane highways and don't think about what lane we're in.

We refer to them as the "fast lane" and "slow lane."

Legally, the left lane is typically for passing only, and TxDot is hoping to educate people on this.

Driving down the highway is just a way of life in East Texas, and a lot of that is done in the "fast lane."

DPS says that's not how it works.

"Motorists are required, in those areas, to drive in the right lane," said Sgt. David Hendry, Texas DPS. "So if they are going below the speed limit motorists that are driving faster can move into the left lane, pass those vehicles and, when it's safe to do so, move back into the right lane."

As good rule of thumb, Trooper Hendry says, if you see a "left lane for passing only" sign, stay in the right lane.

Rodney Ray, a truck driver and motorcyclist, knows the struggle all too well.

"Whenever we get enough speed built up to pass somebody that's slow, it's a pain when somebody is out there and won't let us pass," said Ray.

When they're blocked, he says, it only backs up traffic.

When it comes to motorcycles, Ray says it's safer for motorcycles to pass cars than the other way around, and drivers staying in the left lane create unsafe conditions for motorcyclists.

"If we can't get out of that left-hand lane because somebody is holding us up, our visibility is blocked so debris laying in the road and everything else, we can't see," said Ray.

Most importantly, first responders depend on clear lanes, because for them every second counts.

"It also allows emergency vehicles to get to their destination quicker when they're responding to an accident or some other incident that's occurred as well," said Sgt. Hendry.

TxDot is also hoping people will move to the right lane, they even tweeted a warning: "continuing to drive in the left lane is punishable by a fine of up to $200."

No one wants that, so move over.


----------



## fultonfisherman (Jul 21, 2016)

Flyingvranch said:


> All of this **** y'all are talking about is as reckless as the selfish guy poking along in the left lane. It's me-me-me these days on the road with no common courtesy from either party.


BINGO~~~
Check the similar treads on potlicking(whatever the hell that is), motoring in "no wake" zones, and on and on. We seem to be surrounded by a bunch of immature, spoiled brat cowboy types that are severely lacking in such old fashioned traits as courtesy.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I practice TV driving rules.

Matrix: Never ever get on the freeway

Street Outlaws: Every red light is a starting line


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

bill said:


> I practice TV driving rules.
> 
> Street Outlaws: Every red light is a starting line


If you're lucky, you find one of these to get your trap speed!


----------



## ChuckGSHSU (May 17, 2015)

Just wait till deer season on I10. I head home early from the farm on Sundays because of all of the F250s pulling ATVs stacked up going 90mph. 

Then you get to the Brazos river, highway boggs down, said 250s hit the ditch, run the feeder up past Kathys and "merge" back onto the highway(causing the slowdown to begin with). 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

The above post is so true and hilarious.
F250. Nothing says not quite full grown like a short bed concrete cowboy truck.
The last F250 I bought was my first 6 liter...a 2003...but I ordered it with a real 8' bed. Still, after about a year I ordered an F350 to replace it cause it just didn't have enough suspension back there to haul my camper, etc. Now if all I towed was 4-wheelers and bay boats...


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

tufffish said:


> tailgate me and you will be very
> late as I can slow down even more


Please Do NOT Do this on the passing left lane on Highway or Freeway. You are asking for troubles.
This situation happened to me many times on the road and I've seen bad things happened to the slowpoke driver.

Bottom line, leave the left lane on the highways/freeways alone for PASSING ONLY (this is the law). Do NOT use it as your cruising lane no matter what speed you are doing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ChuckGSHSU said:


> Just wait till deer season on I10
> 
> My favorite time of year...You boys in cammo underwear sitting in plywood boxes watching your conditioned pet deer and NFL theatric trippers sure make things much nicer come Sunday


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

We actually hunt mornings and usually fish afternoons, its on our way back home say 30 minutes from blind and 5 mins from House



Blk Jck 224 said:


> ChuckGSHSU said:
> 
> 
> > Just wait till deer season on I10
> ...


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

What is the speed limit in the left lane?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Wedge said:


> What is the speed limit in the left lane?


For emergency vehicles? I donâ€™t think there is one.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> Thereâ€™s rights, and then thereâ€™s rights with a little application of basic common sense. Let me know which one worked for you as they extract you from the wreckage.


... sorry...
I guess I missed this, 
but I'm in the locomotive...
kinda holding trump card there...


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Wedge said:


> There is no statute allowance for speed over the limit in any lane. So.....if one is doing the stated speed limit in the left lane, they are within the bounds of the law unless the left lane is for passing AND that section of highway is specifically posted as such. I received my information from a county deputy and Sgt. of the DPS.


If everyone practiced common sense and common courtesy, we would need very few laws.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

"drive friendly, Texas" got run over by a dump truck
at least here around San Antonio


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

MizTerry said:


> Hahaha. I think road rage is hilarious. Especially in an open carry state. You boys ranting and raving like idiots when you know you aren't going to do anything but wave your arms and get all red in the face. Nothing makes a guy look so small and powerless.
> 
> You aren't gonna ram your pretty truck into the other car. You aren't gonna pull them over and beat them up especially when you are worried that they might have a friend in the console. You aren't gonna do anything. So you scream your way down the road until you finally get by and then you run up and scream at someone else. Cause no matter how many people you pass you're always behind someone.
> 
> I normally just read here. But I had to share a funny little secret. Women all know that youre compensating for some other shortcoming. When we are looking in the rear view at you we really are laughing. You could ask your wife about it but she is living in your old house with her new boyfriend. :rotfl:


Dang, that was uncalled for!!!

But funny.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

boom! said:


> http://www.easttexasmatters.com/new...ing-locals-to-learn-left-lane-laws/1389115311
> 
> Straight from the Texas DPS Troopers...


Why do you want to ruin a good thread with facts? I am like most on here who will refuse to read your link because I am right!!! Lol.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

ChuckGSHSU said:


> Just wait till deer season on I10. I head home early from the farm on Sundays because of all of the F250s pulling ATVs stacked up going 90mph.
> 
> Then you get to the Brazos river, highway boggs down, said 250s hit the ditch, run the feeder up past Kathys and "merge" back onto the highway(causing the slowdown to begin with).
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I usually just stop at Kathy's. Then me the back on. Is that alright?

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------

